# r7 Irons â€“ maybe the best looking irons on the market!



## boggybop (Feb 28, 2009)

Strengths:
Aesthetically pleasing, great design which looks amazing in any bag.
Grips which survive the wettest of conditions.
Irons provide optimal forgiveness but donâ€™t rob distance.

Weakness:
The shafts did go rusty, but TM were more than happy to swap them.

Iâ€™ve been playing the Taylormade r7 Irons (3 â€“ PW with regular T-Step 90g Steel Shafts) for just over 12 months now, and so far I have to say that I have been highly impressed.  

The r7 ironâ€™s large head is engineered with an exceptionally deep cavity design that allows weight to be positioned strategically in order to move the CG low and well back in the clubhead. That makes the r7 iron super-easy to launch high and long. To promote accuracy, the r7 iron features moderate offset to promote a square clubface at impact.  

The r7 irons include TaylorMadeâ€™s distinctive shock absorption web in the cavity to absorb harsh vibration at impact to promote great feel. The web made of a thin layer of soft aluminium that reaches out to each corner of the clubhead that absorbs shock and softens the sound. The combination of shock absorption and inverted cone technology, plus the precise manner, in which the web is shaped and positioned, delivers an incredibly soft and satisfying sound and feel at impact.

 The r7 irons are oversized in comparison to the TP model; but in contrast to other irons on the market oversized is an overstatement!  The clubheads look sleek yet powerful behind the ball with a traditional style which has been revamped for the 21st century golfer.  The black and yellow set against a silver background is an attractive colour combination, which is not aimed at a specific target audience.  The clubs come fitted with the TaylorMade logo grips which are sculptured with hundreds of small slots - increasing the surface area which has the effect of increasing the frictional force allowing more traction whilst swinging.  In the wettest of conditions the grips still perform as they would in dry conditions, another positive of this great set.  

My only qualms with the set have been the formation of rust upon the steel shafts.  After only 4 months of playing, where the clubs have been dried and stored as set out by the manufacturer, rust occurred.  However after taking the clubs back to the retail outlet and contacting TaylorMade, the situation was resolved and the shafts were swapped free of charge.  My second issue is the slightly chunky top line of the clubface.  Although not off-putting, sometimes the ball can appear dwarfed by the clubface, comparatively some golfers prefer this appearance. 

I have enjoyed using the clubs, and believe they have been one of the major contributors to my handicap falling.  The long irons provide confidence and consistency which are integral factors furthermore the short irons allow maximum playability and apply sufficient spin on the ball to cause check on most greens.  I would definitely recommend these clubs for any golfer looking for a solid, forgiving set of irons which still allow playability.


----------



## mono217 (Apr 30, 2009)

I have used the draw version of these and love them.


----------



## M1tch (Apr 30, 2009)

i have theses !! i love them the best irons i have had !


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 30, 2009)

I had a set ot R7's which I foolishly traded in as part of a Cally X20 custom fitting deal. Never got on with the X20 even after the C/F and wish I'd stuck with the R7's. I never had the rusting shaft issue.

That said I'm more than happy with the TM tour burners but its a shame the R7 is being phased out (its all burner now)


----------



## TonyN (May 1, 2009)

Best looking clubs


----------



## medwayjon (May 2, 2009)

Best looking clubs availabe today are the Titleist ZM's.

Word.


----------



## MVP (May 3, 2009)

MP67s word !!!!!!


----------

